# 1966 GTO Assembly Manual



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Do they exist? If so where can I obtain one? I looked on the net and asked a few people I know and no luck. Thanks in advance to any responses. :seeya:


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

Here it is on cd,
1966 Pontiac Shop and Body Manual, OPG has it on cd also, myabe you can compare prices. I prefer it in hard copy.


I have the same issue for my '65 whcih I'm going to post after a little more research.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe 67 was the first year for the Lemans/GTO Tempest assembly manual, the 67 assembly manual I have is a reprint from Millenium Industries.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Three Deuces said:


> Here it is on cd,
> 1966 Pontiac Shop and Body Manual, OPG has it on cd also, myabe you can compare prices. I prefer it in hard copy.
> 
> 
> I have the same issue for my '65 whcih I'm going to post after a little more research.


Thanks. I know about the shop and body manual. I was looking for the assembly manual



05GTO said:


> I believe 67 was the first year for the Lemans/GTO Tempest assembly manual, the 67 assembly manual I have is a reprint from Millenium Industries.


Is the 67 much different from the 66? Or would it be better to find a 66 Chevelle assembly manual or maybe pick up both?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It depends on the reason that you want the assemble manual, most of the information is applicable for both 66 and 67 with the exception of a few items including a better brake master cylinder, 400 cid engine, th400, trim and a few safety items added in 67.

Everything I needed for the 66 restoration was in the body and shop manual,


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

05GTO said:


> It depends on the reason that you want the assemble manual, most of the information is applicable for both 66 and 67 with the exception of a few items including a better brake master cylinder, 400 cid engine, th400, trim and a few safety items added in 67.
> 
> Everything I needed for the 66 restoration was in the body and shop manual,


Thanks. Its for the restoration and future reference. A pal of mine said the assembly manual was much better but apparantly isnt aware they dont exist for a 66 GTO. I'll was going to get one of those anyway, my first cash savings from this adventure. :lol: 
And I dont like that single cell master, that will be one of the few things I change from being completely stock on this one and install a dual cell. I am also thinking of changing the front wheels to disc brakes, adding power brakes, and rally rims to replace the hub caps. Those things I know. Frame off or frame on is what I dont know. There is no rust underneath, and very little surface rust on the car. Should a frame off restoration be the path of last resort?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I did the power 4-wheel disc conversion on the 67 and was happy with the end result. 

As far as frame on or off, if the undercarriage can be cleaned up and the paint is in good condition it is your call. I decided on the 66 that I was going to the extreme and I am pleased that I did. Repainting the entire frame and the underbody on a rotessorie in my opinion is the only way I will do my future cars unless they are in very good condition.

The best (and cheapest) advise I can give you is to invest in Glad sandwich bags and a sharpie. Document every nut and bolt you remove and use a digital camera prior to dis-assemble on everything you remove. You will thank me when you start assembling the car.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

05GTO said:


> I did the power 4-wheel disc conversion on the 67 and was happy with the end result.
> 
> As far as frame on or off, if the undercarriage can be cleaned up and the paint is in good condition it is your call. I decided on the 66 that I was going to the extreme and I am pleased that I did. Repainting the entire frame and the underbody on a rotessorie in my opinion is the only way I will do my future cars unless they are in very good condition.
> 
> The best (and cheapest) advise I can give you is to invest in Glad sandwich bags and a sharpie. Document every nut and bolt you remove and use a digital camera prior to dis-assemble on everything you remove. You will thank me when you start assembling the car.



Basically I am looking for this car to be a nice driver and something to take to local shows and cruise nights, nothing to win awards or anything extreme. The car is a very clean one with a little surface rust on the drivers side quarter and on the edges of the inside trunk lid. One small dent in the door as well but the paint is a repaint on top of the original Martinique Bronze so the car will have to have a full strip, paint job, and polish the bright work. I wont be doing the body work myself and have a few places to have that done in mind. The interior needs to be redone as well. I plan to do most of the mechanics myself unless it turns into a frame off which I would then have the shop do instead of putting back on the old parts. Engine and transmission have already been rebuilt. I'll see what these body guys say about it and make up my mind about it then, hopefully they dont have to take the car off the frame and I can do the suspension and interior myself, would save me a chunk of change. Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

Sooo, back on topic, here is a link to a restoration guide that I like because it details the tripower, however, it covers all years. Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 - Google Books

Is anyone familiar with this publication? Is it a better reference than the Shop and Body Manual? Does the Shop and Body Manual cover the tripower in any detail? I have a 1967 Assembly Manual from my previous car, not sure how much applies to a '65.

I might have to bite the bullet and get both.


----------

